# Kapiti schools



## Gritty (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi 

We are hoping to move to the Kapiti Coast this year, my son will be 5 so I am looking for good schools around that area, as we will propably stay in the same area for some time I need infant and secondary schools. 

We like paraparamu beach but anywhere around Kapiti will be fine if the schools are good. 

Anyone have any ideas on good schools and zones. 

Thanks


----------

